# Non-flammable Fireplace Mantel Shelf



## NBell (Sep 26, 2013)

We've just installed our new gas fireplace insert, which has about a 14" offset requirement for a mantel shelf. This would put it at over 57" on the top (assuming a 4" thick mantel), so we're thinking of putting in a non-flammable shelf instead.

I'm thinking of just getting a 4" x 6" x 6' beam and putting granite on the top and bottom. Two questions, which kind of wood would be best for the beam (would hickory work?), and is granite a good solution
	
? I was looking at some concrete mantels - they're pretty heavy and expensive (150 lbs and $2,000 delivered), so I'm considering other options now.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 27, 2013)

The picture you posted shows a gas fireplace, not an insert. 
Are you considering a mantel shelf or a mantel with legs?
What type of finish are you putting AROUND the unit?
Tile? Marble? Granite? Something else?
Is the 57" too high from the floor for your tastes?
I'm not sure your idea of a beam sandwiched between two pieces of granite is even doable.
How do you intend to keep the bottom section attached to the beam?
You might be better served by investigating one of the Cast type mantel shelves.
That type can be mounted to a cleat that is attached to the wall framing members, 
will be an easier install, & is non-combustible, so the 14" doesn't come into play...


----------



## NBell (Sep 27, 2013)

The answers to your questions are as follows:

We're just installing a shelf, not a full surround.
We'll be putting about 10" of granite on the sides of the unit and 7" on the top and bottom.
57" is too high for our taste, especially since we want to put a picture above it on the wall and 57" leaves little room for the picture and putting things on the mantel.
I thought we could use liquid nails to attach/glue the granite to the bottom.

I've looked at the Cast shelves and not found one I liked yet - I'll keep looking.

Thanks for your response!


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 27, 2013)

Maybe you should investigate a single-piece bluestone or sandstone shelf. A stone cutter can cut it to your dimensions & even drill mounting holes thru one side so it can be positioned on a wall. I don't think Liquid Nails would work too well adhering a heavy piece of granite to a piece of wood, but you could also ask the guy who is cutting your stone what HE would recommend.


----------



## NBell (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks.  What do you think of a concrete one like this?  http://www.solusdecor.com/fireplace-surrounds/judd-mantel/


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 27, 2013)

That looks like a nice product. A little too modernistic for my tastes, but if you (or your Significant Other) like it, that's what counts.
Looks like it mounts the same as any other mantel shelf. You first mount a cleat to the studs in the wall & the mount the shelf to the cleat.
Good luck with your project & don't forget to post pix when it's complete.


----------

